# Lets have a flounder picture post



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Prior to September pic's










First night I fished In September 4 flattied










Second night for September 8 flatties










3rd time in September 16 flattie










4th time in September 3 goog flatties










5th time in September 14 flatties










6th time 5 flatties


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

heres one Capt Rob got......not exactly a flounder but i thought i would share....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

this was years ago. i dont know how old the pics are but i do know the guy on the left with the afro and he is bald now














this is me with a few last year


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (10/1/2008)*heres one Capt Rob got......not exactly a flounder but i thought i would share....






What the f--- is that!?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

its a alaska halibut


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's somedecent instructions for filetingflounders:

http://saltfishing.about.com/od/flounderhalibut/ss/aa041106b.htm


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

heres a few of my pics from this year before my camera got wet


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Kayak Gigging!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a handful of mine :







3/28/08








4/19/08








8/15/08








8/28/08








8/30/08








9/10/08








9/14/08








9/16/08








9/22/08








9/29/08 with mermaid flounder.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/2/2008)*Here is a handful of mine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bowdown:bowdown damn it man! 40 flatties! was this all in one night?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *HIKE (10/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/2/2008)*Here is a handful of mine :
> ...


Yes, these were all got the same night. It was an unusual night they normally aren't that thick. The conditions just happened to be perfect wind, tide, water and all.


----------

